# More Challenge updates!! :D



## phill (Nov 29, 2022)

Here we go guys and gals for an update from the other challenges for the 28th November 2022!!

Time 2022.48






Points 2022.48!!





WCG Challenge Fight!!





Great work everyone!!     Another amazing day!!  

Here we go again for another bunch of todays updates - 29th November 2022!!!

Time 2022.48!!  






Points 2022.48





WCG Challenge Fight!!





Well guess we are smashing all of those as well!!    Amazing efforts everyone, making every last point and second count!!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2022)

Here we go for our updates for our 30th November 2022!!

Time 2022.48!!





Points 2022.48!!





WCG Challenge Fight!!






And now for the 1st December 2022 updates!!

Time 2022.48!!





Time 2022.48





WCG Challenge Fight!!





Great work everyone, amazing stats     Until the next one!!

And here we are for the other three challenge updates for the 2nd December 2022!!

Time 48 2022





Time 48 2022!!





And now for our last update for today......

WCG Challenge, Fight!!





Well there we go again everyone, well done indeed!!     We seem to have done an amazing job so far!!


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2022)

Here we go for a few more updates for the 3rd December 2022!!

Time 2022.48!!





Points 2022.48!!





And last but not least!!  WCG Challenge Fight!!





Great work everyone as always!!     Keep it coming!!


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2022)

Here we go for the other updates for today!!  4th December 2022!!

Time 2022.48!!





Points 2022.48!!





And last but definitely not least, WCG Challenge Fight!!





Great work everyone!!  Another positive update for the team!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2022)

Here we are for the next load of updates for the 5th December 2022!!

Time 2022.48!!





Points 2022.48!!





And last but definitely not last...

WCG Challenge Fight!!





Great work everyone!!    Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update!  

Here we go for the other Challenges for updates for the 6th December 2022!!

How stupid am I?!?!   These finished on the 4th December so, recap time!! 

Time 2022.48 we came first place!!                           
Points 2022.48 we came first place!!  
WCG Challenge Fight we came first place!!  

Well aside from my stupid, great work team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2022)

Here we go for our other challenge updates for the 17th December 2022!!

December 2022 - By points, all projects!





December 2022 - By results All projects!





December 2022 - By Time, All Projects!!





WCG Challenge.Fight!!





Great work everyone    Lets hope and see if we can hold 1st place!!


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2022)

Here we go for the daily updates for the 18th December 2022!!

December 2022!!  By points, all projects!!





December 2022!!  By results, all projects!!





December 2022!!  By time, all projects!!





WCG Challenge.Fight!!





Outstanding results everyone!!     Extremely well done indeed!!  
Until tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

I hope that everyone doesn't mind me skipping out on a few days of these updates, but here we are for the 22nd December 2022 updates!!

December 2022 By Points All Projects -





December 2022 By Results All Projects





December 2022!!  By Time All Projects!!





WCG Challenge Fight!!





Great work everyone!!  Some great updates and contributions there!!



And now for the 23rd December 2022 updates!!

December 2022 By Points All Projects






December 2022 By Results All Projects






December 2022!!  By Time All Projects!!






WCG Challenge Fight!!






Another great day everyone!!   Now on to the last update of the day!!



24th December 2022 updates!! 

December 2022 By Points All Projects -






December 2022 By Results All Projects






December 2022!!  By Time All Projects!!







WCG Challenge Fight!!





Well there we go again, amazing work everyone     Guess we have a few more updates coming for these challenges but bring it on     Think we are doing amazingly!!     Happy Christmas all!!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2022)

Well finally I say that I'm getting on with updating these challenges, apologies everyone!   Here we go from the 25th December 2022!!

December 2022  By Points All Projects!!





December 2022 By Results All Projects!!





December 2022  By Time All Projects!!  





December 2022  WCG Challenge.Fight!!  






And here we go for the 26th December 2022 update!!

December 2022  By Points All Projects!!





December 2022 By Results All Projects!!






December 2022  By Time All Projects!!





December 2022  WCG Challenge.Fight!!






Now for the 27th December 2022!!  

December 2022  By Points All Projects!!






December 2022 By Results All Projects!!






December 2022  By Time All Projects!! 






December 2022  WCG Challenge.Fight!!






And here we are for another update, the 28th December 2022!!

December 2022  By Points All Projects!!





December 2022 By Results All Projects!!






December 2022  By Time All Projects!!  






December 2022  WCG Challenge.Fight!!






And now for the last update for a minute, the 29th December 2022!!

December 2022  By Points All Projects!!





December 2022 By Results All Projects!!





December 2022  By Time All Projects!!  





December 2022  WCG Challenge.Fight!!  





Well, there we go!    Finally all updated and all OK I hope!   Great effort and work everyone, very great work!!  Hopefully I won't leave it so long next time and the post won't need to be a mile long!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2023)

Best get these updated as well, as I've missed out the winners for the couple that have stopped 

Here we are for the results for the 30th December 2022!!

December 2022  By Points All Projects!!





December 2022 By Results All Projects!!





December 2022  By Time All Projects!!  





December 2022  WCG Challenge.Fight!!






And here we are for the 31sts December 2022 update, the last update for the first three challenges!!

December 2022  By Points All Projects!!





December 2022 By Results All Projects!!





December 2022  By Time All Projects!!  





December 2022  WCG Challenge.Fight!!  






And here we are for the 1st January 2023 update for our current challenge at the moment....

WCG Challenge.Fight!!  





Great work everyone!!     I can say without doubt, that I think we have managed to win 3 of our 4 challenges so far but when this one finishes I hope we can make it a 4th!     Outstanding work everyone!!

Our last challenge that's currently open today for the 2nd January 2023 update!!

WCG Challenge.Fight!!





Another great day everyone, making us proud!!


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2023)

Here we are for the 3rd January 2023 update for the WCG Challenge!!





Nicely done everyone!    Doing very well in this challenge    I hope everyone is doing well??  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update !!


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2023)

Here we are for the update for the 4th January 2023!!  

WCG Challenge Fight!!





Great work everyone, really are motoring on in front !!     I hope that everyone is doing well and OK!!  Hope to see you all again soon!!

Here we go for our 5th January 2023 update for our challenges!!  





Great work everyone, leading the way very nicely indeed!!     Only a few more days until this challenge ends so I'm hoping we've secured another first place!!     Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2023)

Here we go for our second to last update for our outstanding Challenges!!  6th January 2023 update!!





I think TPU has this one in the bag!!     Amazing work there everyone!!   I hope you are all doing well and OK!!


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2023)

And here we are for our last update for the last current challenge we have enrolled in, our Challenge update for the 7th January 2023!!





Amazing work everyone !!     I think there's a few challenges at the moment that are open, so if anyone would like to sign up for them, I'll put us in    Thought for the moment, we'd might like a break but.................     Take care everyone!!     Until the next one....


----------

